# Happy Birthday Kaspar - you changed my life!!!



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Kaspar was born 6 years ago today and I just want to share how special he is to me. I had never had a dog in my entire life until him. My parents never let me have a dog growing up and my ex never wanted one. I was divorced in 2001 and after living in apartments for a couple of years, I finally bought a townhome. It's there that I decided to pursue my dream and to get a White German Shepherd. 
I had seen one at some point in my childhood and immediately fell in love with them. 

Not having a clue about what to look for, I started reading. I started searching the internet. That's how I found this website. I started learning about the things I needed to look for in a breeder and then started my search. (At this time I didn't even know about rescue dogs!) 

I finally found a breeder that I felt was a good match and then the process began. On Friday, February 13th, I went to pick up this bundle of joy, not realizing just how big an impact this boy would have on my life. I never imagined the joy and the love that he would bring to my life. I honestly don't think I could have survived the next few years without him. When everything in my life was going wrong, he was always there to make things bearable. He is the reason I would get up in the morning and the reason I would rush home at night after work. 

Since then, I fell in love with the breed and discovered the rescue section of this forum. And boy did my life change again! All of my current dogs and all of my foster dogs have been a huge part of my life, but Kaspar is my first and my baby and I just want to wish him a Happy Birthday and let him know how special he is to me!

Here are a few of him and his mom and brothers and sisters:





































Here is my sweet little baby:










The awkward ear stage:










Here he is being silly:











His glamour shot!




















I LOVE YOU KASPAR!!!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kaspar!!!! Seeing you makes me miss my first Cotton - our white GSD / Malamute mix. You are precious!!!!

I hope you have a joyous birthday and have fun with your mom today!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy B'day Kaspar!
Beautiful dog, love the puppy pics!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog!

Happy Birthday, Kaspar! And many happy returns!!

Tanya


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Isnt he just a cutie!! & I love his name!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR KASPAR!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday handsome


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

to this wonderful boy!!!

Hope you enjoy a special day with your mom!

Happy Birthday to Kaspar!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Kaspar. i'm glad you and your human found
each other.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday! It is amazing how they start you down a road that ends up changing your life.

Terry


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kaspar!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

hApPy bIrTHdaY!!!

And many more to come!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kaspar! Don't let Nixie and the others steal all your presents!


----------

